# Impossible de se logger sur le mac en partage SMB



## SojiOkita (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, et après un peu de mal à la config initiale, mon partage réseau SMB fonctionnait correctement.

J'ai des dossiers partagés, un user "partage" avec mot de passe pour lequel j'ai activé le partage de fichiers SMB.

Depuis aujourd'hui, impossible d'accéder à quoi que ce soit depuis le réseau.
Le mot de passe semble être refusé.

L'accès ne marche ni depuis mon PC sous windows, ni depuis mon Netbook sous linux.
(en revanche le netbook sous linux voit le partage AFP... mais depuis SMB ça ne marche pas... c'est donc bien sur le mac que le partage samba cloche).

Je suis allé dans les options wifi avancées pour vérifier les paramètres workgroup etc... et quand je vais dans l'onglet WINS je vois des cases vides et ça me dit que le nom réseau est déja attribué.
Est-ce que ça ne pourrait pas être la cause du problème ?

cf. capture jointe

Merci à ceux qui prendront le temps d'essayer de m'aider.


----------



## bobywankenoby (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir, 
Es tu sous osx lion?
Si oui:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4829?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Chaque fois que j'ai voulu me connecter à mon serveur, il me disait que ce n'était pas compatible...
EN fait, dans le finder, j'ai sélectionné: aller/se connecter au serveur (pomme k).
Et là j'ai vu qu'il me mettait  afp: nom du serveur etc...
J'ai remplacé *afp://nom du serveur...etc... par smb://nom du serveur*
Et Là après avoir entré mon nom d'utilisateur et le  mot de passe... bingo!

Si ce n'est pas ça... je ne sais pas!

slts


----------



## SojiOkita (24 Janvier 2012)

Mon mac est sous Lion.
Mais les machines depuis lesquelles je veux me connecter dessus ne le sont pas.
(une est sous windows 7, l'autre sous ubuntu, et aucune n'y accède en samba)


----------



## bobywankenoby (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
C'est forcément un problème de configuration... j'ai un ordi sous linux, un sous OSX lion et un sous windows 7 et pas de soucis avec mon serveur...
Pour info, j'ai tout formaté en ext4 sur le serveur...

Donc là je ne vois pas...
Qu'est-ce qui aurait changé entre le moment où ça marchait et le moment où ça a planté?
Ça pourrait aider...

slts


----------



## SojiOkita (24 Janvier 2012)

Justement, d'un jour à l'autre je n'ai rien configuré du tout sur les partages.

L'image de la fenêtre que je donne est normal ?
Il me semble que je n'avais pas ça avant : j'avais le nom de mon ordinateur et le nom du groupe de travail s'affichaient.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------

En fait, si je coupe le partage Samba, et que je le relance, là ça marche.
(et j'ai effectivement à nouveau le nom de l'ordinateur + du groupe de travail dans la fenêtre citée plus haut).

Mais au moindre reboot, ça ne marche à nouveau plus.


----------



## bobywankenoby (30 Janvier 2012)

Je retire ce que j'ai dit: je n'ai aucun problème avec snow leopard.
Mon réseau est toujours visible, même après un reboot du mac.
Par contre, sous lion, je me connecte en manuel au serveur... pas de soucis mais tout disparait après reboot... il doit y avoir une option quelque part pour se connecter au serveur après le reboot... mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé...

slts


----------

